# 1/1000 Reliant!!



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey Guys! 
Just found out that Alliance has out right now 1/1000 Reliant!! Just placed a order, it about time!!!!!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Must Have!!!


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey Lou!
Just how soon will you have Aztec ready for the kit?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

is this the round 2 version? something else?

http://www.collectormodel.com/


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

alliance kits are sold through Federation Models and elsewhere. They're their own company.

The thread title got me excited thinking it would be a Round 2 edition.

Blast!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> is this the round 2 version? something else?
> 
> http://www.collectormodel.com/


The Round 2 kit is on the order of 1:537 scale and made of polystyrene, while the Alliance is (as noted) 1:1000 and resin.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Been waiting for this! Ordered!



> is this the round 2 version? something else?


It's a resin kit. Alliance makes awesomely good resin kits. Federation models has it for $75.

Here's a parts pictrure:
http://www.federationmodels.com/model_kits/alliance/images/am-48_parts.jpg

Open hangar decks!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Pwesty said:


> Hey Lou!
> Just how soon will you have Aztec ready for the kit?


As soon as I get my grubby mitts on one!

I've just put an order in, I'm waiting by the mailbox


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm betting Round 2 will be adding the modification parts that thicken the Reliant's primary hull to make it more accurate--that's a fairly easy fix. Unfortunately I don't think I'd have much interest in the kit in that scale--ordered the Alliance one.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

jbond said:


> I'm betting Round 2 will be adding the modification parts that thicken the Reliant's primary hull to make it more accurate--that's a fairly easy fix.


Phantom, you listening?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I still have loads of the existing AMT _Reliant_s since the big liquidation years back. I'm looking forward to a 1/1000 scale kit. Perhaps Round2 will offer a styrene version in 1/1000 and even a 1/350 scale one down the road.


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

I put two full lading bays in there for you super-detail people, you won't regret the purchase!:thumbsup:

Regards,

Scott


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Everyone here is saying that PL is making one. I think it will be a very long time before we see the Reliant from them in any scale. They have their hands full with the Enterprise kits and JUST that. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> alliance kits are sold through Federation Models and elsewhere. They're their own company.
> 
> The thread title got me excited thinking it would be a Round 2 edition.
> 
> Blast!


R2 is currently considering reissueing the 1/537 scale Reliant or the 1/1000 E-B/Exce kits. And which ever one they decide on it will most likely have upgrades to the kit.


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> R2 is currently considering reissueing the 1/537 scale Reliant or the 1/1000 E-B/Exce kits. And which ever one they decide on it will most likely have upgrades to the kit.


If this is true that I hope someone puts a LOT of heat on them to get the kit right and detailed this time! When it first came out I was shock just how poorly it was done that all I have to say about it.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Pwesty said:


> If this is true that I hope someone puts a LOT of heat on them to get the kit right and detailed this time! When it first came out I was shock just how poorly it was done that all I have to say about it.


well, if they put what effort they put into the Vulcan shuttle, I think the odds are good they'll make a correction here or there with other kits.


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> As soon as I get my grubby mitts on one!
> 
> I've just put an order in, I'm waiting by the mailbox


Hey Lou,
You may what to check this out if you haven't all ready seen it.
http://fesarius.hp.infoseek.co.jp/1864/0003-BP.jpg

http://fesarius.hp.infoseek.co.jp/1864/0004-BP.jpg


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Magesblood said:


> well, if they put what effort they put into the Vulcan shuttle, I think the odds are good they'll make a correction here or there with other kits.


I hope that you right!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Pwesty said:


> Hey Lou,
> You may what to check this out if you haven't all ready seen it.
> http://fesarius.hp.infoseek.co.jp/1864/0003-BP.jpg
> 
> http://fesarius.hp.infoseek.co.jp/1864/0004-BP.jpg


Very nice!

I'll probably start with down scaling my AMT kit set and see how that goes


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i dont think R2 could correct the reliant using the old molds, because of the undercut problems. it would require a completely new tool.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Pwesty said:


> Hey Lou,
> You may what to check this out if you haven't all ready seen it.
> http://fesarius.hp.infoseek.co.jp/1864/0003-BP.jpg
> 
> http://fesarius.hp.infoseek.co.jp/1864/0004-BP.jpg


Simply amazing. You know it's good when it evokes a wave of goose pimples......


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

There's not a whole lot Round 2 could do to the old AMT/Ertl Reliant kit without completely reengineering some sections. The best we could hope for is a few new parts and a couple of awesome new decal sheets.

However, do you guys remember that Star Trek poll Round 2 distributed at WonderFest this past summer? The Reliant scored very, VERY high, in both 1/1000 and 1/350 scales. In fact, I think it was the most requested subject for a new kit. There was also that Star Trek poll posted here soon afterwards where the Reliant again scored very high. So, we may see a brand new Reliant from Round 2 sooner than you think.

In the mean time, this Alliance kit looks great.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Pwesty said:


> I hope that you right!


Well considering R2 has been upgrading the Trek kit molds I have no doubt what so ever they will do the same with all the AMT kits for ST.


----------

